# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Bait 2012 720p BluRay x264 AC3-HDChina

## lethao

A freak tsunami traps shoppers at a coastal Australian supermarket inside the building - along with a 12-foot Great White Shark. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1438173/ Ratings: 5.3/10 from 379 users Thể loại: Action | Horror | Thriller

​ *Hình ảnh trong phim*​ 
​ *Link Download*​ 
FS - Bait 2012 720p BluRay x264 AC3-HDChina
FS - Bait 2012 720p BluRay x264 AC3-HDChina Sub​ Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ *Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - Bait 2012 720p BluRay x264 AC3-HDChina*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

